# 7 1/4" sliding vs 10" compound mitre saw



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with a 7 1/4" saw. Too small. Especially since you can get a used 10" on Craigslist for cheap.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

morts right.. 7 1/4" mitre saws are too small for most things.. not only do they have a very limited cut capacity but most of the saws on the market have smaller underpowered motors. some carpenters actually do use them but not as a primary saw, they use it for punch list work where they are taking it in and out of the work truck having to lug it up and down stairs regularly for only a few cuts here and there .. saving the 12" slider for production work


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The 7 1/4 " saw from Lowes is a nice,light duty unit--handy for your framing and passable but slow for trim work. The throat clearance is so short that you will have to cut all trims on the flat---meaning the head has to be flopped for each cut.

If you must buy only one saw--then get a larger one---the little one is very limiting.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, I got my eye on a 10' slider.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Good choice. I consider a 10" slider a minimum for a miter saw.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

O.K., here's my two cents worth: After retirement I started a "HandyMan" business. Of course one can run into all types of work under that banner. I had a miter saw but soon found out that I needed a compound miter saw so I started looking for one. The main consideration was that the saw needed to do the work I wanted to do. Other considerations were: How heavy the saw was, how to store it in my work trailer, and other things. While talking to a friend of mine who is a trim carpenter he told me: "Take my 12" compound miter saw and use it for a while then you will know what to do." The next job I had was to replace three window sills on one house and the trim around the windows. The 12" saw was more than I needed to make those cuts but that saw sure did open my eyes. I didn't really need a saw that big and heavy I found out quickly. I decided to buy the 10" DeWalt sliding compound, do this and that saw. NO, it will not cut a 4x4 post with one cut but then again I don't cut that many. I have built many a handrail for steps using the 4x4's but I plan on putting the cut end down into the post hole. It's all about what you need in a saw and how much monies you want to put into a saw for your needs.


----------

